# Is this worth fixing?



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

A few months back I bought a Berkley Amp 6'6" medium rod that came with an Okuma Avenger 20a . Last weekend the tip broke and I was wondering if I should have it repaired or as a friend suggested cut it dow to the next guide and use it like that or just trash it. I have bought a medium heavy 7 foot Ugly Stick GX2 as a replacement just not sure if the Okuma 20 a is the right reel for it or should I upgrade that as well.I think the berkley is only a 30 dollar rod so not sure if it is worth fixing just wanted to know thanks.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

To peg it and sleeve it would cost you almost as much as a new rod, plus it stiffens the action. To cut the tip and add new tip guide would kill the action. The choice is yours.


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

hey thanks thats what I figured and went ahead and got the ugly stick


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

If only the tip is broken, you can probably cut off the blank to the next guide, put a new tip on, and come up with a decent backup about 6 feet long. Action will definitely change, but the rod should still work ok. If the rod is in good shape otherwise, that's what I'd do.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Turn it into a bait rod.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

You can have a new tip installed for less than 5 bucks. Of course it will be shorter but usable.


----------

